# Is a.380 enough



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Is it enough for my wife hates the kick of my 38 sbub what u all think 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

.380 is the smallest I personally go for a carry gun. That being said, they're still pretty snappy since most .380's are short barreled and light. 

If you're just looking for something she can comfortably punch paper with at the range, go with a longer barrel and heavier gun. Also, if you're shooting +p rounds in your .38, switch to a normal load for her. 

Just a few options.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

.380 will do the job. I have seen some very impressive ballistic tests done lately with newer ammo that will show that. While I would still rather carry my 1911 I do feel fine with a .380 on my side.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Somewhere I have a chart of records of calibers used in defensive shootings.
In those records, the most often used caliber in fatal defensive shootings is the .380. I'll keep looking and post if I find it.

But in the meantime, here is a quote from a article updated in 2006. Preface by Chuck Hawks.

*AMMUNITION FOR THE SELF-DEFENSE FIREARM

Opinion by Anonymous*

*.380 ACP (9mm Short, 9x17mm, 9mm Kurz)*

"Now we're getting into some decent stopping power. The three or four best .380 JHP rounds have better stopping power than ANY bullet fired out of 2" barrel .38 Special snub-nose.

All of the Big Five make good hollowpoints for this caliber. The Remington 88 grain JHP is the most reliably-feeding hollowpoint but slightly less effective than the Hydra-shok or Cor-Bon. Reliability is crucial, and thus you must test the rounds before carrying.

I recommend the following two cartridges above all others:
-Federal 90 gr. Hydra-shok (P380HS1 H) - the best standard-pressure .380 JHP load, period.
-Cor-Bon 90 gr. JHP - the most powerful .380 hollowpoint, bar none."

Full article is here: http://www.chuckhawks.com/ammo_by_anonymous.htm


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

I carry a 380 with hydra-shok hollow points


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Sharp Charge said:


> .380 is the smallest I personally go for a carry gun. That being said, they're still pretty snappy since most .380's are short barreled and light.
> 
> If you're just looking for something she can comfortably punch paper with at the range, go with a longer barrel and heavier gun. Also, if you're shooting +p rounds in your .38, switch to a normal load for her.
> 
> Just a few options.


 DITTO! my wife had a 380 LCP.but not for long,we sold it because it hurt her hand every time she shot it.the key besides the weight of the gun is the grip.make shure the grip is big enough and comfy enough for her to get her hands around.ive shot alot of 9mm's and 40's for that matter that have less bite then 380's because of the small frame that most 380's have.they,along with most snubs are meant to be carry guns,not guns that you take to the range and shoot a lot for fun.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

tadluvadd said:


> DITTO! my wife had a 380 LCP.but not for long,we sold it because it hurt her hand every time she shot it.the key besides the weight of the gun is the grip.make shure the grip is big enough and comfy enough for her to get her hands around.ive shot alot of 9mm's and 40's for that matter that have less bite then 380's because of the small frame that most 380's have.they,along with most snubs are meant to be carry guns,not guns that you take to the range and shoot a lot for fun.


All reccomedations great thanks this makes sense 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

If I were to recommend a .380, it would be the sig Sauer p238. It has a bigger grip to it I can fit my whole hand on, shoots great, and you can get the one model that has the rubber grip already on it. That's what I have. It's a bit more money then most, but it's for self defense if I don't have my 40 shield on me. The extra money is worth it for the feel. Hydra shocks shoot great out of it


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

380 is a great round, I carry on for my summer carry.
The 2013 Hornady catalog has a listing for a reduced power 38special orientated towards the smaller lightweight revolvers.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Sig p238, great little carry gun chambered in 380. Has the lowest felt recoil of any 380 I have ever fired.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

love my sig 230sl....has a nice thump to the palm. more so then the Ruger lcp that is very comfortable with a larger hand to shoot surprisingly to me.....but still love the sig for longer shot accuracy


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

I think the most important issue should be what your wife feels she is comfortable handling. A 380 is enough with the right ammo. Sig 230 is a great gun. Another 380 you might want to consider is the Bersa Thunder. Cost about half as much as the Sig. I have both guns and have been amazed at the accuracy and reliability of the Bersa. A few years ago, I took an advanced training class for handgun fundamentals that included live fire exercises. There were 2 women there with Bersa's. We all shot around 400-500rds. each. Those 2 Bersa's never failed. After seeing that I went and bought one. I got about 2000 rds. through mine. Not 1 problem.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Location,location,location not the size of the bullet but where you place the shot. Yes I know bigger and faster is better in the gun world but a .380 round in the right spot is better than a big bore that is off target.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Angler ss said:


> Location,location,location not the size of the bullet but where you place the shot. Yes I know bigger and faster is better in the gun world but a .380 round in the right spot is better than a big bore that is off target.


and several of them....center mass double tap or so  ...lights out


----------



## Lungbuster (Apr 8, 2012)

I just bought the s&w bodygaurd .380 and I'm in love with it! I rented it at a gun range before I committed to then purchase and I grouped (without the integral laser) 6rds in a half dollar @ 21'. Smooth shooting, has a thumb safety and a dbl action trigger. I wanted something to carry in the summer and this fits in your pocket. There are aftermarket grip extensions of you want a longer one, but I like the ones supplied. It doesn't break the bank either.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Lungbuster said:


> I just bought the s&w bodygaurd .380 and I'm in love with it! I rented it at a gun range before I committed to then purchase and I grouped (without the integral laser) 6rds in a half dollar @ 21'. Smooth shooting, has a thumb safety and a dbl action trigger. I wanted something to carry in the summer and this fits in your pocket. There are aftermarket grip extensions of you want a longer one, but I like the ones supplied. It doesn't break the bank either.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


We've got the same gun for my wife, primarily because of concealability. If you're looking for a night sight, we put an XS Bigdot on it. http://www.xssights.com/index.php?nID=sights&cID=Sights&pID=sights&sID=handgun


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

.380 is certainly enough. Getting shot with ANYTHING is not a trivial matter. Even a paintball in the back in T-shirt weather will sting like a SOB.

My own is a CZ83 with 13rd mag and Marschal grips. Fills the hand nicely and shoots very well. I have a few extra surplus mags that need to be tightened up a bit to prevent misfeeds, but the one that came with the gun is flawless using Hornady Personal Defense ammo.


----------



## surfin4stripers (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a Bersa 380CC and love it for my carry. Dead nuts on too. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

As long as she can shoot it accurately, the .380 will be just fine.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

.380 or nothing? No brainer ... And yes a .380 is enough.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks all got it ur the best 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I think the key to using a .380 for carry is using good ammo. Get the best defensive ammo you can afford.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

If the intent of a carry gun or home protection gun is to make someone stop doing what ever it is their doing, a .380 is plenty of gun. Just the presence of a gun may be sufficient. Beyond that, shot placement is important. Use a laser sight...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I carry a 9mm with personal Defence rounds i also have a 45acp and 38 its all whats in your comfort zone or hers 380 is plenty it just comes down to shot placement! i switch to a 9mm and took some guff from a few guns buddies becuz these guys carry 40 and 45's . so i asked them if i put a 22lr up to your head would you let me shoot it ? after all its just a measly 22 they seen my point


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I took my wife to few gun stores trying to find a gun she is comfy with. I ended up buying her a Ruger 22 LCP revolver. double action, very easy trigger pull, and it does not knock her in the head when she fires it. I tried to get her a semi auto in the 380 and she couldnt get the slide to pull back due to her RA. We have firearms mostly for target shooting. If someone breaks in the house, the pump shotgun or the semi auto shotgun would come into play. (whichever is handiest...)


----------

